# 2011 VW Jetta 2.5l Magnaflow



## Tanarsis (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to post this link for anyone out there wanting exhaust for their MK6 as the cat-backs wont be out foer a while. Sounds pretty good for a chop-job, cost me 280$CAN


----------



## Tanarsis (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

it sounds good 
:thumbup: 

it looks awful 
:thumbdown:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah that tip is um......... IDK Sounds pretty good tho


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Sorry, but that tip or whatever it is has to go. Does sound decent, but looks like poop.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

yeah what exactly was the thought there on that tip?

other than that that is seriously the CLOSES to a VR6 Ive heard this motor get. 

can you provide more info on the set up? 

two magnaflow mufflers? stock resonator still in there? 

what part # on the mag mufflers?


----------



## Tanarsis (Oct 16, 2010)

Stock CAT 18'' long 4'' magnaflow round 14'' long 5'' magnaflow round no stock mufflers or resonators


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

damn thats the best sounding 2.5 i've ever heard. sounds so close to a VR6


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds good.

Mine for reference.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

germanbycar said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Mine for reference.



what kind of bulbs do you have for your city lights they look awesome


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> what kind of bulbs do you have for your city lights they look awesome


 Same kind of bulbs as the regular ones, just amber colored, got em at autozone for $5.


----------



## Timstah (May 16, 2011)

anyone got more info or an eta on this system from magnaflow ?

http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/shopexd.asp?zone=all&id=8423


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks aweful.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I thought everyone was being harsh, but then I watched the clip. 

That tip has got to go, bro. 

However, it does sound excellent.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Instead of just completely tearing you down about your tip choice, how about I give you the way to fix it!

Ok that single tip in a dual cut out is simply bad... You know this now I'm sure! Go back and have the shop weld a small Y to the outlet of your rear resonator. Buy another matching tip and make them approx. .25" apart. That looks like they'd fit in there pretty well.
Also make sure the shop doesn't just put the on as they are. Your exhaust shouldn't stick out more than maybe 1/2" from your bumper. Also, note how low the exhaust hangs out back? Have them tuck it up in there tight. Again I don't know how big that tip is but hopefully you can fit another and possibly save cash over buying a complete replacement. For reference here is my eurojet exhaust as it sits in my bumper.








Hope this helps... Otherwise sounds great!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yea that tip is quite ugly but sounds nice. I have just a single magnaflow system and quite a bit louder than this and has a bit of rasp and whoosing sound alot like gremanbycar's vid. The jetta looks okay on the outside but damn have they really cheaped out the interior quality. I sat in one and was shocked to find all hard and rough plastic the mk6 golf/gti destroys it in terms of quality.


----------

